# Anyone Try This Over The Counter DA?



## Exploder (Nov 19, 2007)

Just curious my g/f picked this up for me tonite at CVS this is what is said on the box, it is mainly green and white. it says "Digestive Advantage""Revolutionary" "Once Daily Irritable Bowel Syndrome" Clinically Proven to manage abdominal Pain and Bloating. Drug Free Medical Food for daily dietary management of irritable bowel syndrome. and it says on the back "upon initial use product take 7 to 14 days to take effect" Just curious if anyone has tried this also on it it says Ganeden don't know if thats the brand, it says Manufactured for Ganeden Biotech, Inc.So yeah has this helped any of you that may have taken this Medicine?


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

It's basically just a probiotic. It didn't work at all for me. I tried it at double dose for 60 days. Go to the probiotics forum to find more info from other users.


----------

